
Ask HN: Do you regret having a public email address on GitHub? - 7402
The conventional wisdom of ten years ago was that if you published an email address on the web, you would soon be driven crazy by a flood of spam. It was also thought to be clever to list your address in the form &quot;name at example dot com.&quot;<p>Is that still the case? Spam filtering seems better now, and I doubt bots are fooled by simple obfuscation any more.<p>Has anyone published a new email address in plain text on github, a blog, or a web site and concluded either 1) that wasn&#x27;t so bad - and now people can reach me easily, or 2) that was a terrible mistake, and now I need to toss that address and start over?
======
mariuolo
Spam filters are indeed better, but I'm receiving some unsolicited messages.

However I use an address only for github and other similar services that then
is forwarded to my main one, so it's not a real damage.

